
Socket Programming Basics Presentation Tutorial - Anon84
http://securitytube.net/Socket-Programming-Basics-Presentation-video.aspx
======
tsuraan
I can't view the video (refuse to install flash on 64-bit linux), but just in
case anybody hasn't seen it, beej's guide to networking is pretty nice.
<http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/>

------
bbuffone
If you are looking to do a bunch of network programming in Java look at Netty.
I have been using the JBoss Netty Network Application Framework -
<http://www.jboss.org/netty/> for about 3 months and have been very happy with
it.

It is a great framework with a good community around it.

------
Phantom
Video is great! I loved it! thanks!

